# Mill Creek report - Dexter



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fished on Saturday, Mill Creek in Dexter, a tributary of the Huron. The weather was about 78, breezy and partly sunny. Water was tea colored but mainly clear and running swiftly but not unwadeable. Found a nice hole with some hog rock bass, and finally landed my first smallies in the Huron River system. Landed a few smallies of decent size, plus the bull rock bass and a few small bucketmouths. All fish caught on a shad Rapala of the shallow running variety.

I waded further downstream towards the Huron, hoping to fish where the creek flows into the river. I got out near the Dexter wastewater treatment plant. I was disappointed to see this. Does anyone know if the plant discharges into Mill Creek? I think I know the answer  but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Supposedly the discharge coming from the sewage treatment plants is safe enough to drink. Thats what we were told as high schoolers (its been awhile), while visiting the city sewage treatment plant for government day. The problems happen when the water levels in the river get too high and spill over into the treatment ponds, and vice versa. I don't know of that happening in dexter, but nearby whitemore lake has a history of water contamination from these types of spills. 

------------------
Phish


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fished Mill Creek again today and landed (released) the biggest pike I have ever caught - 24 incher. He was fat and mean looking and a little scary. When your hand doesn't fit all the way around a fish it's a little dicey as to how firmly you can hold on to him. Got him on a shad floating Rapala, my standard lure. Water was down a bit and kind of muddy, surprising since we really haven't had much rain to speak of. Weather was mostly sunny and cool, in the high 60's lower 70's with a breeze. Great day to fish.


----------

